# Illegal Alien Foreign National Shoots Houston Police Officer In Cold Blood



## Terral (Mar 12, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Houston Police Officer Rick Salter was shot in the face by an *Illegal Alien Foreign National* when his squad tried to search a home:

Americanglob.com Story Link



> Houston police officer Rick Salter is clinging to life after being shot in the face by a known drug trafficker and illegal immigrant named Wilfido Alfaro . . . (rest of story = Link)



Watch *Glenn Beck&#8217;s Video* (at Link) that will make blood shoot right out of your eyes! The story on *Glenn Beck&#8217;s Website is* here. Twenty-five U.S. Citizens are killed in the USA every day by Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals (12 by murder), as the *Illegal Alien Invasion* continues . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNP83ThK3YI]Americans Need To Wake Up[/ame]

Real U.S. Citizens need to *'band together'* (Glenn Beck) and do something about this MADNESS, because this *train is definitely off the tracks.* A growing list of Americans victimized by Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals is here and the very next victim might be you . . .

GL,

Terral


----------



## editec (Mar 12, 2009)

Things are going from bad to worse in the SW.

I expect to see the US Marines invading Mexico soon.

The drug cartels appear to have overwhelmed civil authority in Mexico.

Of course they are financed by the futile drug policies  we have, aren't they?


----------



## Terral (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Editec:



editec said:


> Things are going from bad to worse in the SW.



We agree. Some people think things will get worse in the northeast first (story), but the violence out west has been percolating from southern to northern Mexico and now is crossing our southern border as we speak (stories).  



editec said:


> I expect to see the US Marines invading Mexico soon.



Invading Mexico? :0) Hardly. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZPAb50X7tQ]YouTube - Mexican Cartels in Nearly 200 U.S. Cities[/ame]

The Mexican Drug Cartels are already working in about *200 U.S. cities* and are active in *&#8216;every area of the country&#8217;* where *&#8216;street violence&#8217; is growing*. There is no fighting the Cartels in Mexico, because they are already here. The only reason to run down and stir things up in Mexico is because you want more of these Foreign Nationals running around loose here in the USA . . .  



editec said:


> The drug cartels appear to have overwhelmed civil authority in Mexico.



And here in the USA. *Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals* are allowed to waltz around our streets EVERYWHERE, which means the *Mexican Cartel Foreign Nationals *are already here doing the jobs that American Drug Dealers somehow refuse to do. Mexican Gangs have already overrun many of our National Forests:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEBDQaQDBRg&NR=1]YouTube - America Lost: Mexican Gangs Over-Run National Forests[/ame] 



editec said:


> Of course they are financed by the futile drug policies we have, aren't they?



Drug polices? :0) When the Government allows *millions and millions and millions of Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals* to run around loose EVERYWHERE, then *&#8216;drug polices&#8217; *have very little to do with anything. Lawlessness is EVERYWHERE and I can go outside my door and put my hands on *as many Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals that you need* for any construction project, OR *anything* you have in mind. This MADNESS is a powder keg waiting to explode . . .  

Just ask Houston Police Officer Rick Salter . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 12, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Houston Police Officer Rick Salter was shot in the face by an *Illegal Alien Foreign National* when his squad tried to search a home:
> 
> ...



Your youtube video was removed for violation of terms of service.  Probably didn't want real Americans knowing the invasion is in full force.  Just look at my signature, that alone should tell you that reconquista is not a myth.


----------



## Terral (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Againsheila:



Againsheila said:


> Your youtube video was removed for violation of terms of service.



Thank you for the head&#8217;s up, but perhaps the video was a bit too political containing a little *too much &#8216;truth.&#8217;*  :0) I am looking around for other copies but none have surfaced yet. I wish this Board allowed us to edit posts from now on, so we can fix things beyond the current time restrictions. I can go back and fix a *ChristianForums.com Opening Post *that I drafted years ago (like this one), or at the *LetsRoll Board* (like this one), or OP's at many other places; but the powers-that-be here on this Board limit our editing capabilities for reasons that I do not understand. I can continue to update the *Lets Roll Pentagon Timeline* when new data comes along, but the same timeline thread here would be frozen in time with any errors remaining in the archives forever.  



Againsheila said:


> Probably didn't want real Americans knowing the invasion is in full force.  Just look at my signature, that alone should tell you that reconquista is not a myth.



*The Illegal Alien Invasion is definitely a reality*, which anyone knows if they understand anything about the term *&#8220;Aztlan&#8221;* and the *&#8220;Aztlan Nation&#8221;* (new OP video). Alex Jones talks about the *Aztlan Nation &#8216;Master Race&#8217;* here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBPpltHCpKU]Americans Really Need To Wake Up![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Wolfmoon (Mar 12, 2009)

Terral said:


> I wish this Board allowed us to edit posts.


 
At the top of the page is a RED banner. 
Click on User CP
In the left column Click on EDIT OPTIONS.
At the bottom of the page Under Miscellaneous Options
Choose: Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG EDITING
Click, Save Changes


----------



## William Joyce (Mar 12, 2009)

They're just shooting the cops in the face that Americans won't.


----------



## editec (Mar 12, 2009)

William Joyce said:


> They're just shooting the cops in the face that Americans won't.


 
The laugher you hear coming from me is that hysterical kind that only happens to me when the humor is so black because it's so terrible and so terribly true at the same time.

These people are well organized, well armed, well financed, completely indifferent to punishment by the law, they hate the USA and they're psychopathic.

But hey, we inadvertently financed them thanks to the WAR on drugs, didn't we?

Just like we financed the Mafia nearly a century ago.

Smart may only be skin deep but stupid like we keep doing goes all the way to the top.


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 12, 2009)

Terral said:


> Houston Police Officer Rick Salter was shot in the face by an *Illegal Alien Foreign National* when his squad tried to search a home



I think that shooting police officers should be made illegal.


----------



## DavidS (Mar 12, 2009)

Fuck!


----------



## Terral (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Wolf with Againsheila and Editec mentioned:

  Thank you for writing.



Wolfmoon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > I wish this Board allowed us to edit posts.
> ...


 
  My statement above concerns the &#8216;time limit&#8217; that we have to edit posts rather than the &#8216;edit options.&#8217; In other words, when a link is removed or broken or does not work for whatever reason in my Opening Post here (which happens), then I have the option to &#8216;Edit&#8217; my work from now to forever at the bottom of the post. When a link goes down in the OP of this USMessageBoard.com thread in the future, then that is just too bad, because the &#8220;Edit&#8221; button is gone. In this case, thankfully, Againsheila was kind enough to point out that the OP Video was removed and I still had time to locate a replacement before the time limit ran out. 

  Some  Americans believe that Houston Police Officer Rick Salter is a victim of the Drug Wars, or the Cartel Wars, or *Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals* allowed to run around inside our borders to become part of the *12 Million-man Illegal Alien Cheap Labor Pool* for unscrupulous corporations and contractors. In reality, Rick Salter is just one victim of the *Illegal Alien Invasion* that our U.S. Government is working every damn day to conceal from We The People. Obama is expanding *Senor Bush&#8217;s Illegal &#8220;War on Terror&#8221; in Afghanistan* as a *&#8216;smokescreen diversion&#8217;* to keep your eye *off* the ball right here in the southeastern USA that  Editec is talking about in Post #2 above. The real war for America is underway right now inside the U.S. borders and the Mexican Foreign Nationals have been convinced that *they are &#8216;migrating&#8217; inside their homeland* (pic) and that the white people are *European Foreign National Invaders of &#8216;their land.&#8217; *

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE99Zm4YFZA"]YouTube - Stop the Illegal Alien INVASION! v. 1.0[/ame]

  Take two minutes and watch this little video and gain some idea of how *Mexican Drug Cartel Billions* are being spent to fund the *Illegal Alien Invasion* of these crumbling United States of America. Compare this map highlighting *the Latino population in the USA* (here) and the similarity of *the foreclosure map* (here) to realize there is a definite connection.  If you live anywhere west of the line between western Louisiana running up to say the northern tip of Idaho, then your family is already engaged in *a bitter war between Mexican Foreign Nationals*, allowed by our Government to do anything they please, and *desperate working-class Americans being &#8216;displaced&#8217; from the local job markets *&#8216;and&#8217; *out of their homes by &#8216;foreclosure.&#8217;* You can see on the foreclosure map that the war is also raging here in Florida where *the Latino population is harboring Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals* and our workers are also being displaced out of the local job markets the very same way. 

  The growing foreclosure rates in the northeast are resulting from the increased destruction of the U.S. manufacturing base through all of these *NAFTA Free Trade Agreements* also killing the American Middle Class and the US Consumer Base at record pace, as the *Illegal Alien Foreign National* populations in those states force more and more Americans into the unemployment line and eventually out of their homes through foreclosure the very same way. At the same time you have people like *NASCO* (link) taking applications and payments from *Foreign Nationals *buying the right to use *U.S. roadways on their NASCO/NAFTA Super-Highway Corridor* (pic), as if *the Fascist State of CanAmeriMexico* is already &#8216;their&#8217; reality. The U.S. under Obama is drafting plans right now to map out *a new Mexican truck project* (story) that will eventually allow Foreign Nationals the freedom to use U.S. highways like driving around inside Mexico, which will *&#8216;displace&#8217; even more U.S. workers from JOBS* at our western ports and JOBS from our U.S. truckers.

  Houston Police Officer Rick Salter was shot in the face by *the Illegal Alien Invasion* and *a war raging right here in America* that our elected idiots in Washington D.C. are not even trying to win. 

PS. The AmericanGlob.com people accepted my comment on the OP article here.

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 13, 2009)

What were the police searching for?


----------



## Agnapostate (Apr 5, 2009)

This is somewhat tiring. Isolated anecdotal accounts may amuse the local anti-empiricists in attacking the scourge of "invading" illegal immigrants, but obviously, they do absolutely nothing to provide sound statistical analysis on the realities of immigrant crime. That would present a reality inconsistent with the ideological claims of the crude nationalists, and therefore must be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Silver Diva (Apr 5, 2009)

Here is one of the things that bothers me a lot.  On March 21, an off duty-cop in MO - suspected of driving drunk, killed four students.  The four students were here studying and working LEGALLY.  How many of us here heard about this incident in MO??  Why are the lives of these four students so much less important than the lives of cops who have been recently killed in the line of duty????


----------



## Agnapostate (Apr 5, 2009)

Silver Diva said:


> Here is one of the things that bothers me a lot.  On March 21, an off duty-cop in MO - suspected of driving drunk, killed four students.  The four students were here studying and working LEGALLY.  How many of us here heard about this incident in MO??  Why are the lives of these four students so much less important than the lives of cops who have been recently killed in the line of duty????



Reporting on that wouldn't be in line with the ideological sympathies that the mass media hopes to appease.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 5, 2009)

Was the door kicked in?  If somebody breaks into my boat while I'm on board and they do not announce they are police showing a warrant and a badge it's on.

The police have been grabbing for more dangerous tactics for a long time.  They are getting what they deserve for over reaching.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 5, 2009)

Silver Diva said:


> Here is one of the things that bothers me a lot.  On March 21, an off duty-cop in MO - suspected of driving drunk, killed four students.  The four students were here studying and working LEGALLY.  How many of us here heard about this incident in MO??  Why are the lives of these four students so much less important than the lives of cops who have been recently killed in the line of duty????



I highly suspect the only reason most of us heard about the cop being shot in the face by an illegals is because one of us brought it to the board to discuss.  I sure as heck haven't seen the story in the main stream media, have you?

You want to discuss the off duty cop killing 4 students, start a thread.  The MSM doesn't do their job anymore and it's up to us to spread the word about what's really happening in the USA.


----------

